# Kostenlose Geräusch-Datenbank



## frik (17. September 2003)

Hi
Ich suche für den Videoschnitt Geräusche, die ich "einbauen" kann.
kennt jemand ein Archiv das kostenlos zugängig ist und auch große Auswahl hat?
lieben Dank ...


----------



## since (19. September 2003)

versuchs mal hiermit: http://www.soundarchiv.com/


----------



## eViLaSh (19. September 2003)

Hi,

auf  http://www.flashkit.com/ findest du ne große an sounds und effekten !


----------

